# Emachine t5224



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there any cases that ill work for the emachine t5224 ? Can you please give me some ideas?


----------



## crash0799 (Jan 22, 2012)

doing a quick search looks like the motherboard is a micro-atx form factor. so any case that will fit a micro atx mother board will work. just need to keep in mind the length of the cables on the power supply, assuming you are using the original power supply you would want a smaller case.


----------

